# Βόμβα 5 κιλοτόνων!



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2009)

Ο nickel ξεπέρασε τα 5 κιλοπόστ, κι ευτυχώς που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη μετάφραση (όπως πεισματικά διατείνεται), γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα έχανε τον ύπνο του προκειμένου να προλάβει ψυχαναγκαστικά να διαβάσει τα πάντα, να τα μελετήσει και να απαντήσει σε χιλιάδες μεταφραστικές απορίες και κάθε είδους γλωσσικά, γλωσσολογικά, λεξικογραφικά, επαγγελματικά, ψυχαγωγικά ή άλλα θέματα. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και σας είμεθα καθυπόχρεοι!





ΥΓ Στον τίτλο όπου _κιλοτόνος_ διάβαζε _χιλιοτόνος_ και ν' αφήσετε ευσεβοποθούμενες σκέψεις για _κιλότα_ και _κιλότες_ στην άκρη.


----------

